# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 145 لسنة 2006 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*قانون رقم 145 لسنة 2006**بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية**الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950*



*باسم الشعب* 
*رئيس الجمهورية* 
*قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ؛وقد أصدرناه  :*

*                                                   (  المادة  الأولي  )*

*يستبدل بنصوص المواد 18 مكررا ( أ ) ،  و 124 ، و134 ، و136 ، و142 (  فقرة أولي )  ،  و143 (  فقرة* 

*أخيرة ) ،  و150  ،  و  164  ( فقرة ثانية  ) ،  و 166 ،  و167 ( الفقرات الأ ولي والثانية والثالثة  ) ، و* 

*168 ( الفقرتان الأولي والثانية )  ، و 201 ( فقرة أولي  ) ، و 202 ( فقرة ثانية  ) ، و 205 ( فقرة ثانية  )* 

*و206 مكررا  (  فقرة أولي  )  ،  و237 ( فقرة أولي  ) ، و 325  مكررا من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية* 

*الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950 ، النصوص الآتية :* 


*مادة ( 18 ) مكررا ( أ ) :*

*  "   للمجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص ولورثته  أو وكيلهم الخاص إثبات الصلح مع المتهم أمام النيابة العامة أو* 

*المحكمة بحسب الأحوال  ، وذلك في الجنح والمخالفات المنصوص عليها في المواد 238 (  الفقرتان الأولي* 

*والثانية ) و 241 ( الفقرتان الأولي والثانية ) و 242  (الفقرات الأولي والثانية والثالثة )  و 244 (  الفقرتان* 

*الأولي والثانية )  و 265 و 321 مكررا و 323  و 323 مكررا  و 323 مكررا " أولا "  و 324 مكررا * 

*و336  و 340 و 341 و 342 و 354 و 358 و 360 و 361  ( الفقرتان الأولي و الثانية ) و 369 و 370 و* 

*371 و 373 و 377  ( البند 9 )  و 378 البنود ( 6 ، 7، 9 ) و 379 ( البند 4 ) من قانون العقوبات وفي* 

*الأحوال الأخري  التي ينص عليها القانون .*

*ويجوز للمتهم أو وكيله إثبات الصلح المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة .*

*ويجوز الصلح في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوي ، وبعد صيرورة الحكم باتا .*

*ويترتب علي الصلح انقضاء الدعوي الجنائية ولو كانت مرفوعة بطريق الأدعاء المباشر،  وتأمر النيابة العامة* 

*بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا حصل الصلح أثناء تنفيذها ، ولا أثرللصلح علي حقوق المضرور من الجريمة " .*

----------

